# Some snaps of the shrimp in the 90 gallon



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Just snapped a few quick pics of the 90 gallon and the shrimp that wander around without being eaten. LOL

Bad black shrimp































































Sorry for the blurry pics! These guys are hard to photograph sometimes. lol Thanks for looking :3


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Haven't seen the spot transparent shrimp for a while. Do you know what is it?
Very nice black shrimp too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Not really sure Zebra, the tank had a mix of cherry, blues and greens from a couple of years ago.

Thanks, I really enjoy watching them. They reproduce like mad in my Filstar lol


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow nice!!, but I think it is mixed by all the shrimps you have there.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh yes. Of course they are.. Its been about 4-5 years XD


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

very nice! how many do you think are in that tank? do they still breed?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh I have no idea.. But I am always seeing them. They tend to breed a lot in my filter which keeps them safe from the barbs. 

I am sure if I didn't have the barbs and stuff there would be more.

I haven't added any new shrimp in a long while, so they are keeping themselves going alright


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Do you have another picture of the black? It does look like a cherry variant. That's what I was thinking the first time I saw it. But wasn't sure as I am not really a expert in IDs. If it is, you might want to mass breed them.
I did heard about some breeder in Taiwan breeding the black cherry. That was 2 years ago. But I haven't seen any mass breeding of them though.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Really?? I was always told they were bad for the gene pool.. But I guess if that is if you want reds. lol

I'll see if I can track down more.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey thats an interesting shrimpie!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe I can sneak another tub somewhere in the house and keep some of the darker guys if anyone did want some.. >.> 

"Its just plants I swear!!!" rofl.

These are all shrimps from Katalyst way back from last year..


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

They look scary. But very cool. Are green shrimp as hardy as cherries? ATM I have cherries and theyve survived everything along with my single 2 year old Amano. I know I cant keep cardinal and those good looking shrimps since Ive never checked water parameters, but I just love greens. I really want to keep greens and cherries in my tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup Pretty hardy, the neon greens.. I am not so sure.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool thanks. After the rescape/overhaul Ill be sure to put these two together. I think you can label your black shrimps as exotic and make a fortune from them Though weaker gene pool means they are weaker against diseases and stuff?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They will hybridize from what I was told so... Usually people don't really like that. XD

The black ones arn't a true black, I think they have a lot of brown in them. They come off pretty dark since I have black substrate. I am not sure if they would be considered more hardy or anything but cherry breeders don't like them obviously XD


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> They will hybridize from what I was told so... Usually people don't really like that. XD
> 
> The black ones arn't a true black, I think they have a lot of brown in them. They come off pretty dark since I have black substrate. I am not sure if they would be considered more hardy or anything but cherry breeders don't like them obviously XD


Well that's the thing. The browns is actually the orginal wild caught colour. These guys goes for pennies as feeders in Asia. So you don't really want that kind of gene in your red cherry shrimp.
But I think with work, you can actaully breed a generation of really dark guys that's almost black. Then you'll have your own line of RCS or BCS.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

hehe the black shells come from an interbreeding of neocaridina species displaying ancestral phenotype.
Zebraplec is right, these guys are solely used for fighting off hair algae and such in Asia. But nonetheless, no one seems to have these here, so you might be in luck.


----------

